# CA - Silicon Valley informal social



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'm based near San Jose in the heart of Silicon Valley but I've only met (and remember) a couple of you that live nearby.

I propose an informal meetup (an hour or two) that does not aspire to be anything like the recent one in Phoenix, no expert panel of experts or grand expectations of this or that. I would simply like to meet some new faces, build some new friendships, and offer what I know to the locals. I don't claim to be an authority on much, but I have been enjoying this hobby for some years and I really enjoy helping with what I can.

I would love having some more local buddies to bounce ideas off of, to carpool with to events, and to lend/borrow tools and share ideas with.

I'm not particular on dates but my weekends are full for a while. The first weekend I could hang out would be March 30th, or I could meet most any Tuesday or Thursday evening after work.

Anyone interested? (post a few dates you could meet if you are)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

You know where to reach me . But 3/30, I was planning on heading up to Vacaville for the 1x MECA event at Audio Xperts shop. Want a ride? .


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hah totally overlooked that event.

I'm still happy to meet during a weeknight some time.

....if anybody is out there listening


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Confirming there will be a meet:

Thursday March 14th
Meet @ 6pm
Dinner after (open to 9:30pm)

Chef Ko Chinese Food
876 West Hamilton Ave.
Campbell, CA 95008

Meet will take advantage of the daylight saving time change this weekend (woohoo!). I expect it will last for a short while until the sun sets, then we will have some of the best local Chinese food I know of (affordable too!).

I can't promise anything, but I'm working on getting _People Magazine's_ Person of the Year (2006) to be there too. Don't miss out!

-J


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in! I live in the Monterey area but will be up there for a concert Wed nite thru Sat. See you there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Will be there, but maybe a little late. Kid pickup is around 6pm .


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Confirming at least three people will be there this Thursday evening.

I hope to see more.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

We are having a great time and the food was excellent, despite me not saving much room for any after a late lunch. This will happen again in about a month if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Was fun. Thanks for organizing.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> Was fun. Thanks for organizing.


X2! It was great meeting some fellow car audio enthusiasts. Your guys cars sound incredible! Thanks for feeding this sound bug Let's do it again soon.


----------

